# Problem mit Profibus DP Koppler Wago



## Eleu (23 Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

wir haben immer wieder mal Probleme mit dem Profibus-DP Koppler ECO FBK PROFIBUS - DP (750-343) von Wago

Und zwar kommt es vor, dass nach einem Spannungsausfall, danach die Baugruppe am Profibus nicht mehr erkannt wird, wenn wieder eingeschaltet wird.
Meistens haben wir dieses Problem bei Feldbuskopplern an einer Master - CPU der Baureihe S7 - 300.
Die I/O Lampe am Koppler ist dann z.B. aus.
Nach mehrmaligen ein und ausschalten der Betriebsspannung, klappt es dann irgendwann, dass die Lampe wieder an geht.
Dann funktioniert der Koppler auch wieder.
An dem Feldbuskoppler sind ganz normale I/O -Karten (750-402) oder (750-504) angeschlossen. 

Jetzt habe ich mir bei Wago mal ein Konfigurationskabel (750-920) bestellt und die Software "Wago Extension Settings" downgeloaded

Wenn ich mich mit dem Feldbuskoppler via PG verbinde, werden mir auch die Daten des Kopplers am PG angezeigt.
Zum Beispiel: Firmwareversion, SW, HW und FWL ?

Meine Frage wäre, gibt es für diese Koppler irgendwo ein aktuelles Update und mit welcher Software kann ich das dann in den Koppler laden ?
Hat schon mal jemand ähnliche Probleme gehabt ?

Gruß
Eleu


----------



## Norton (4 Januar 2012)

Hallo Eleu
das klingt nach Kontaktproblemen!
wie alt sind die E/A Baugruppen  ? sind evtl sehr alte aus Anfang 2000 mit verbaut ?
hier gab es Kontaktprobleme / Kontaktkorrosion welche genau die von Dir beschriebenen Symtome aufweisen.


----------



## Eleu (5 Januar 2012)

Hi Norton,

ich habe gleich mal an einer DP-Station nachgesehen.
Die E/A - Baugr. sind von 2005.
(Beispiel 4 kanalige E Baugruppe mit der Fertigungsnummer 2905----09--03)

Habe auch gleich wieder an der Station Probleme mit der Wiederinbetriebnahme gehabt.

Entweder war nach Spannungswiederkehr am DP - Koppler die IO - Lampe aus oder aber sie war rot.

Ich habe erst wieder die Station in Betrieb nehmen können, nachdem ich den DP - Koppler (750-343) getauscht hatte. 

Tja, ich weiß da nicht mehr weiter......

Trotzdem vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe.

Gruß
Eleu


----------



## repök (5 Januar 2012)

man kann die koppler in der hw-konfig auf autoreset stellen. ich glaube die stehen standart auf spannungswiederkehr oder so....


----------



## Eleu (5 Januar 2012)

repök schrieb:


> man kann die koppler in der hw-konfig auf autoreset stellen. ich glaube die stehen standart auf spannungswiederkehr oder so....



Hallo,

das könnte ich noch mal probieren.

Könnte es auch an der GSD Datei liegen ?
Wie bekommt man heraus, welche Version der GSD Datei installiert worden ist ?

Die GSD Datei aus dem Downloadbereich von Wago hat die Version 4.9
(Hat mir das Installations - Setup verraten)


Gruß
Eleu


----------



## repök (5 Januar 2012)

wenn man eine alte gsd-datei und ein neuen koppler verbaut hat? keine ahnung. das tauschen der koppler (also alt gegen neu) hat bisher ohne hw-konfig funktioniert. ein update des kataloges mit neuer gsd-datei und anschliesssender hw-konfig kann aber sicherlich nicht schaden.


----------

